# 2001 jetta vr6 ac prolem



## wmknight (Jul 27, 2012)

My 2001 VR6 JETTA HAS A PROBLEM WITH THE AC. WHEN IDLING THE AC WILL NOT COOL. WHEN RPMS IS ABOVE 1000 THE AC COOLS GREAT. HAS ANYONE HAD THIS PROBLEM


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

lol I'm a noobie here and even I know that this is not even close to the right board to post this on


----------



## wmknight (Jul 27, 2012)

*ac problem*

ok where should i post it


----------



## tehlub (Apr 24, 2007)

The general mkiv thread. But I'd suggest first using the search tool...and not using caps lock at all.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

MK4 forums: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?4-Golf-IV-Jetta-IV 

You might find a home here.... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5003-Technical-(VW-Audi)


----------

